# The Laughing Apple



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Yusuf / Cat Stevens
The Laughing Apple

Release Date September 15, 2017
Duration33:26
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Contemporary Singer/Songwriter
Soft Rock


----------

